# Tarmac Pro SL or SL 3 vs Cervelo R3



## frank bautista (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone own these two bikes? Which one is more stable in downhill or fast descent? I just want to get feedback before commiting to buy one of this bike,thanks.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

frank bautista said:


> Anyone own these two bikes? Which one is more stable in downhill or fast descent? I just want to get feedback before commiting to buy one of this bike,thanks.


My last bike was a Cervelo R3 and I now have a S-Works Tarmac SL-3. The only slight edge I would give to the Cervelo is rear end compliance. Other than that, the SL-3 outperforms it in every category. It sprints, corners, climbs and descends far better than the R3. I would never trade back!


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

I also went from an R3 to a 2009 Pro SL Tarmac. Admittedly, the R3 climbed a bit better in my opinion. But I agree with other reply, the Tarmac descended, handled, and sprinted far superior. I have now upgraded to a 2010 Pro SL and it is heads and shoulders above both previous bikes. The BB30 is amazing.

BTW, I also had major issues with the engineering decisions on the R3. They may have remedied this by now, but for me it was far from ideal. I rode a 49 cm and had to deal with toe overlap and the inability to fit two large bottles in the cages due to poor cage placements on the frame. No such issues with Specialized.


----------

